# statisches String Array an Methode übergeben



## tomkruse (31. Mrz 2005)

Hi!

Ich habe gerade versucht, einer Methode ein statisches String-Array zu übergeben, aber scheinbar läuft das so nicht, wie ich mir das vorgestellt hatte:


```
printStrings({"hallo","blabla","trallala"});

...

private void printStrings(String[] stringsToPrint) {

   for (int i=0;i<stringsToPrint.length;i++) {
         printString(stringsToPrint[i];
         }
   }
```

Gibt es überhaupt eine Möglichkeit, StringArrays auf diese Art in Methoden-Aufrufen einzubauen? Falls ja: Wie? ;-)

viele Grüße

Thomas.


----------



## mic_checker (31. Mrz 2005)

Wenn dann so:


```
String[] s = {"hallo","blabla","trallala"};
		printStrings(s);
```

So klappt es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## tomkruse (31. Mrz 2005)

Hi!

Ja, daß es so möglich ist wußte ich, aber ich wollte das Ganze halt etwas abklürzen ;-)

Geht scheinbar nicht ... oder doch? ;-)

viele Grüße

Tom.


----------



## Illuvatar (31. Mrz 2005)

Ich wusste gar net, dass

```
String[] s = {"hallo","blabla","trallala"};
```
geht. Aber auf jeden Fall is das ja auch bloß ne Kurzform für

```
String[] s = new String[]{"hallo","blabla","trallala"};
```
und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass

```
printStrings(new String[]{"hallo","blabla","trallala"});
```
geht.


----------



## Snape (31. Mrz 2005)

tomkruse hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Ja, daß es so möglich ist wußte ich, aber ich wollte das Ganze halt etwas abklürzen ;-)
> 
> ...



Nein geht es nicht - Du bist hier bei Java, nicht C/C++  :wink:


----------



## tomkruse (31. Mrz 2005)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich wusste gar net, dass
> 
> ```
> String[] s = {"hallo","blabla","trallala"};
> ...



ah, danke! Das ist genau das was ich gesucht habe!

viele Grüße

Tom.


----------

